# Buying wife a camera. Help me choose.



## IronMaskDuval

Between a sony nex 5. and a fuji xe1. The sony comes with the 16mms pancake and fuji is body only. Both are $180. From a glance, it seems the xe1 outclassed nex. Is this correct?


----------



## jcdeboever

I am not an expert but I seem to recall reading on here the excellent lens selection (quality too) that fuji offers. support for wifi, strong interface, better support for flash.


----------



## astroNikon

Both are $180, except the Fuji requires a lens.  Guess both aren't $180 then??

Did your wife want a camera with some zoom ability?  or a fixed lens okay?  need more information.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

She'll be using vintage primes and if the fuji, we may get the 2.8-4 kit lens. The obvious advantage of the sony to us would be that I use an a7, so our adapters can be used by both, but I like the fuji evf and controls.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Well, I ended up with the XE1. I went and looked at an NEX 6 for the same price, and it just felt like MI5 designed the menu for a blind man to use. Way to go, Sony. I didn't think the menu system could be any worst than the A7. I was wrong. The Fuji is absolutely beautiful. I've ordered adapters today and should be going out with it this weekend with my wife.


----------



## beagle100

IronMaskDuval said:


> Well, I ended up with the XE1. I went and looked at an NEX 6 for the same price, and it just felt like MI5 designed the menu for a blind man to use. Way to go, Sony. I didn't think the menu system could be any worst than the A7. I was wrong. The Fuji is absolutely beautiful. I've ordered adapters today and should be going out with it this weekend with my wife.




the little mirrorless cameras are nice
www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless


----------



## Gary A.

Welcome to Team Fuji.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Gary A. said:


> Welcome to Team Fuji.



Fuji was my first "real" camera. Other than when I am using the camera, I can't tell the difference between the IQ of the A7 and the XE1. That's something to talk about. If Fuji goes FF one day and improve their focus peaking, I'll go all Fuji, but Sony know their strength in legacy lenses, and it's output is a tad bit better.


----------



## Peeb

Keep us posted on how it works for her!


----------



## Gary A.

Fuji's latest is a non-Bayer, 24mp sensor per the new XP2.    Check to see if you have the latest XE1 firmware.  There has been many upgrades.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Gary A. said:


> Fuji's latest is a non-Bayer, 24mp sensor per the new XP2.    Check to see if you have the latest XE1 firmware.  There has been many upgrades.


The xp2 is exciting, but Fuji's focus peaking is not distinct and practically useless in bright light. I have no qualms with the sensor, however


----------



## Gary A.

Really, no problems with the XT1 or XE2.  Again, make sure you have the latest firmware because Fuji has been improving that stuff.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Gary A. said:


> Really, no problems with the XT1 or XE2.  Again, make sure you have the latest firmware because Fuji has been improving that stuff.



I do have the latest firmware, but Fuji's focu speaking only comes in white, which washes out in bright light. Sony allows me to choose the color of my peak, small convenience but big.


----------



## table1349

IronMaskDuval said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Team Fuji.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuji was my first "real" camera. Other than when I am using the camera, I can't tell the difference between the IQ of the A7 and the XE1. That's something to talk about. If Fuji goes FF one day and improve their focus peaking, I'll go all Fuji, but Sony know their strength in legacy lenses, and it's output is a tad bit better.
Click to expand...




IronMaskDuval said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuji's latest is a non-Bayer, 24mp sensor per the new XP2.    Check to see if you have the latest XE1 firmware.  There has been many upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> The xp2 is exciting, but Fuji's focus peaking is not distinct and practically useless in bright light. I have no qualms with the sensor, however
Click to expand...




IronMaskDuval said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, no problems with the XT1 or XE2.  Again, make sure you have the latest firmware because Fuji has been improving that stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the latest firmware, but Fuji's focu speaking only comes in white, which washes out in bright light. Sony allows me to choose the color of my peak, small convenience but big.
Click to expand...


Remind me again, who was this camera for???


----------



## IronMaskDuval

gryphonslair99 said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Team Fuji.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuji was my first "real" camera. Other than when I am using the camera, I can't tell the difference between the IQ of the A7 and the XE1. That's something to talk about. If Fuji goes FF one day and improve their focus peaking, I'll go all Fuji, but Sony know their strength in legacy lenses, and it's output is a tad bit better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuji's latest is a non-Bayer, 24mp sensor per the new XP2.    Check to see if you have the latest XE1 firmware.  There has been many upgrades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The xp2 is exciting, but Fuji's focus peaking is not distinct and practically useless in bright light. I have no qualms with the sensor, however
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, no problems with the XT1 or XE2.  Again, make sure you have the latest firmware because Fuji has been improving that stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do have the latest firmware, but Fuji's focu speaking only comes in white, which washes out in bright light. Sony allows me to choose the color of my peak, small convenience but big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me again, who was this camera for???
Click to expand...


Shut your face.


----------



## table1349

IronMaskDuval said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Team Fuji.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuji was my first "real" camera. Other than when I am using the camera, I can't tell the difference between the IQ of the A7 and the XE1. That's something to talk about. If Fuji goes FF one day and improve their focus peaking, I'll go all Fuji, but Sony know their strength in legacy lenses, and it's output is a tad bit better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuji's latest is a non-Bayer, 24mp sensor per the new XP2.    Check to see if you have the latest XE1 firmware.  There has been many upgrades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The xp2 is exciting, but Fuji's focus peaking is not distinct and practically useless in bright light. I have no qualms with the sensor, however
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, no problems with the XT1 or XE2.  Again, make sure you have the latest firmware because Fuji has been improving that stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do have the latest firmware, but Fuji's focu speaking only comes in white, which washes out in bright light. Sony allows me to choose the color of my peak, small convenience but big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me again, who was this camera for???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut your face.
Click to expand...


Just curious, does she still want that PORTER-CABLE 8-Tool 20-Volt Max Lithium Ion Cordless Combo Kit with Soft Case set for her birthday???


----------



## IronMaskDuval

gryphonslair99 said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Team Fuji.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuji was my first "real" camera. Other than when I am using the camera, I can't tell the difference between the IQ of the A7 and the XE1. That's something to talk about. If Fuji goes FF one day and improve their focus peaking, I'll go all Fuji, but Sony know their strength in legacy lenses, and it's output is a tad bit better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuji's latest is a non-Bayer, 24mp sensor per the new XP2.    Check to see if you have the latest XE1 firmware.  There has been many upgrades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The xp2 is exciting, but Fuji's focus peaking is not distinct and practically useless in bright light. I have no qualms with the sensor, however
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, no problems with the XT1 or XE2.  Again, make sure you have the latest firmware because Fuji has been improving that stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do have the latest firmware, but Fuji's focu speaking only comes in white, which washes out in bright light. Sony allows me to choose the color of my peak, small convenience but big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me again, who was this camera for???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious, does she still want that PORTER-CABLE 8-Tool 20-Volt Max Lithium Ion Cordless Combo Kit with Soft Case set for her birthday???
Click to expand...


No. I already bought that for myself. I meant for her.


----------

